# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  SERVICIO DE TRATAMIENTO TERMICO PARA GRANOS Y MENESTRAS EXPORTACION

## graderiperu

*ESTIMADOS AMIGOS OFRESCO SERVICIO DE TAMIZADO, VENTILADO, TRATAMIENTO TERMICO PARA EXPORTACION DE GRANOS AUTORIZADO  POR SERFOR.  
ASI MISMO MOLIDO, DESHIDRATDO, TOSTADO, MORON PARTIDO.*  *Ing. Juan Carlos Meneses GERENTE COMERCIAL* *GRANELES Y DERIVADOS INDUSTRIALES S.A.C.* *Móvil: +51 960193089**
Oficina: +511 2809386*  Dirección: Mz D2 Lote 1 Parcela II Parque Industrial, Villa el Salvador, Lima-Perú Visítenos en: www.graderiperu.com** __ *Apasionados por servirte ¡¡¡¡¡*Temas similares: BUSCO SERVICIO DE LIMPIEZA DE MENESTRAS Y GRANOS Fabricación de  camaras para tratamiento termico EXPORTACIÓN DE GRANOS Y MENESTRAS A USA SERVICIO  DE LIMPIEZA DE SEMILLAS, MENESTRAS Y GRANOS DE TODO TIPO Granos y menestras

----------


## graderiperu

INTRO

----------


## graderiperu

*Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.*

----------


## graderiperu

*NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos*

----------


## graderiperu

TENEMOS EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO

----------


## graderiperu

gracias por su atencion.

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos*

----------


## graderiperu

INTRO

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*UPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES 960-193-089
OFICINA: 01-2809386 acomercial@graderiperu.com*

----------


## graderiperu

*PRODUCTOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR Y EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS?*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial Y SI NO TIENES EXPERIENCIA TE ASESORAMOS y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. Y LO MEJOR VEA SU PROCESO IN SITU EVITE MERMAS NO DESEADAS Y CONTROLE CALIDAD UD MISMO. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.   CEO. ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES
Teléfono: 2809386 E-Mail: acomercial@graderiperu.com Web: http://www.graderiperu.com Facebook: #GRADERI*

----------


## graderiperu

No olvides que en Graderi tenemos todos los permisos para exportación.

----------


## GRADERI SAC

gracias por dejarnos servirte
GRADERI SAC

----------


## GRADERI SAC

*PRODUCTOR : NECESITAS PROCESAR Y EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS?*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios y productos que garantizaran el éxito comercial en tus negocios. Tu encárgate de la gestión comercial Y SI NO TIENES EXPERIENCIA TE ASESORAMOS y déjanos a los especialistas la producción. Y LO MEJOR VEA SU PROCESO IN SITU EVITE MERMAS NO DESEADAS Y CONTROLE CALIDAD UD MISMO. * Central de consultas: (51 1) 2809386 Whatsapp: 960193089 acomercial@graderiperu.com*   *PLANTA DE PROCESOS GRADERI SAC CERTIFICADA* ** *Procesamos productos inocuos, de consumo directo y tenemos experiencia en Novel foods, Nuestra planta de proceso cuenta con controles que garantizan la inocuidad de tu producto y por lo tanto la seguridad de tu invercion. trabaja con los profesionales, trabaja con GRADERI SAC.   CONTAMOS CON UNA LINEA ENCAPSULADA DE PROCESADO DE MACA Y TUBÉRCULOS ANDINOS, QUE HEMOS VALIDADO Y CERTIFICADO EN EL 2017, TAMBIÉN DESHIDRATADORAS DE BANDEJAS DE 600 Kg DE BACH, DESHIDRATADORAS DE LECHO FLUIDISADO DE ALTA PRECION Y MOLINOS CON SELECTOR ELECTRICO Y IMANES 4000. - FORMULADO DE PRODUCTOS INSTANTÁNEOS
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ALCACHOFA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE RUDA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE ESPINACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE YACON - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE PANCA - DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL - GELATINIZADO DE MACA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CURCUMA - DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU - DESHIDRATADO DE AGUAYMANTO - GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA - DRY Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA. - TOSTADO Y MOLIDO DE CAFE - MOLIDO Y CLASIFICACION X MESH DE SAL DE MARAS  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.*

----------

